# COSTA RICA | Railways



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about rail transport in Costa Rica


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...op-san-jose-urban-rail-plans.html?channel=536
> 
> *Costa Rica to develop San José urban rail plans*
> Tuesday, November 17, 2015
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Railway to city of Heredia to be modernised

*Tren arranca hacia la modernización con fideicomiso de $40 millones*

El tren urbano encendió sus viejos motores para, finalmente, encaminarse a la modernización de sus servicio entre San José, Heredia, Alajuela y Cartago[...]


----------

